# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  أخطر أربع ثغرات بويندوز إكس بي

## ِAmeer

السلام عليكم 

اخطر 4 ثغرات بويندوز اكس بى 


الكثير منا تورقة مشكلة مايسمى بالهاكر 

ويعتمد الهاكر على الثغرات الموجودة بجهازك بشكل رئيسى 

لذا فعليك ان تتعرف على هذة الثغرات لكى تقوم بحماية جهازك ضد اى 
فليروس 

ومن اخطر هذة الثغرات 

الثغرة الأولى 
تعتبر إحدى البوابات الخطرة للفايروسات و ملفات التجسس 

لوحة التحكم control panel
خيارات المجلد folder options
أنواع الملفات file types
وهناك ابحثو عن 
ًWindows ****** host setting file
و احذفوه على الفور


الثغرة الثانية 
اسمها مشاركة ملفات بسيطة simple file sharing
لكن تفعيلها مش بسيط بل هو خطير جدا 
خيارات المجلد folder options
عرض view
يجب إزالة علامة الصح من داخل المربع أمام 
مشاركة ملفات بسيطة مستحسن
use simple file sharing
recommended



الثغرة الثالثة 
اسمها عدم حفظ الصفحات المشفرة إلى القرص 
save encrypted page to disk

و الطريقة كالتالي 

لوحة التحكم control panel
خيارات انترنت ineternet options
خيارات متقدمة advanced
وضع علامة صح داخل المربع 
عدم حفظ الصفحات المشفرة إلى القرص 
don't save encrypted page to disk
ثم موافق

و أحب أنوه إلى شي مهم و هو 
عند الضغط على 
إستعادة الإفتراضيات
restore default
بترجع علامات الصح مرة ثانية 
وكذلك الحال مع ثغرة 
مشاركة ملفات بسيطة 
simple file sharing



الثغرة الرابعة 

اذهب الى my computer

ثم قف فى اى مكان فارغ بالماوس ثم اضغط بمؤشر الماوس الايمن واختر

properties

ثم 
system restore

وضع علامة صح بالمربع 

turn of system restore 

تحياتي 
أمير

----------


## تأبط بودره

أخاف خيي أسوي اللي قلت لي عليه وتهكر عليّ...(أمزح معاك خيي)
*تسم علي الدرر*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااا

----------


## ِAmeer

شكرا لكما على جميل مروركم وحسن كلماتكم
وفقكما الله لما فيه خير

تحياتي الخالصة
أمـــــــــير

----------

